# Milk to straighten hair



## babysitter1982 (Jan 11, 2007)

I trried it yesterday, and it didn't work so don;t waist your time trying it as the budget 101 recommends it


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 11, 2007)

Good to know. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 11, 2007)

thanks for the info!


----------



## Noir Sakura (Jan 11, 2007)

What kind of milk did you use? even though I never tried it myself, I have heard that coconut milk helps soften curls to make them easier to get straight.


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## han (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks for the info..


----------



## charkkatz (Jan 12, 2007)

I dont even know why milk would work to help straighten. Well...coconut milk maybe but that's different than cow milk...I've defimitely tried that as a conditioner that was reccommended from someone on a forum and trust me...my hair smelled like dairy and was starchy feeling.. blehhh


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## LVA (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't get how it works (i know u said it didn't ... but ... )

Do u just wash your hair w/milk ?


----------



## katrosier (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## babysitter1982 (Jan 12, 2007)

whole cows milk

I sprayed 1/3 cup of whole cows milk and left it for 20 minutes, then washed my hair with my shampoo and conditioner. It didn't smell but the curls were still there.


----------



## LVA (Jan 12, 2007)

o, okay. Thanx for the explaination


----------



## shauna_bear (Jan 13, 2007)

interesting...thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Kortana (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the advice.


----------

